# Smoking Two Items Salmon and Chicken at the same time



## dc smoker (Jul 20, 2017)

Well I really want to use the smoker this weekend and do a salmon fillet and some chicken thighs.  I know Salmon should be smoked around 150-175 but I was thinking I might as well put the thighs on as well.  Then once the salmon is at the proper temp i can open up the vents to raise the temp to 225 and probably add a couple pieces of wood to get some more smoke and then finish off the chicken.  Any issues with this idea.   I'm new to the whole smoking thing getting better at controling the temp.  I'm using a  18' Weber Smokey Mountain.  Both chicken and salmon will be probably brined before smoking.


----------



## zakal (Jul 20, 2017)

I smoked Salmon for the first time the other day...chucked it into the offset alongside some tandoori wings, and a whole chicken. Just took it off when it was ready (about 1hr if nor a bit less). It was hands down the best salmon i've ever eaten.

My offset usually runs pretty hot, but looking at the log for that day, it seems to have been quite cool.

 













Capture.PNG



__ zakal
__ Jul 20, 2017






Food went in at about 3:40, Salmon came out about 4:30. Ignore the "beef/pork" thing, Beef just means "Left" and Pork means "Right" (long story that is Tappecue related).

Whole chicken was on the left, which is why the temps were always lower there, wings on the right, and Salmon dead in the middle. So i'd say smoking temps were around the 100C (212F) mark for most of the cook, and were definitely within the 85-115C (185-239F) range. 

So whilst there might be a "better way", I'd say my way worked fine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2017)

Salmon doesn't take very long to cook, so put it on the top rack.

Mine usually takes about 45 minutes at 225.

Al


----------



## nate07 (Jul 21, 2017)

Al, I'm right in line with you.  45 minutes to 1 hour @225.  On my brine for salmon I just do a very basic salt and water brine (2 1/2 tablespoons kosher salt to 1quart water) .. I brine for 1-2 hours Depending on thickness of filets.  After the brine I allow the fillets to air dry for 2-3 hours to form the pellicle.


----------



## smooch (Aug 20, 2017)

Does it have enough smoke flavor when only cooking it for an hour?


----------

